# eye stainning



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

eace:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Paige, 
I have done a lot of reading on this. I have a white dog also. I have heard the parsley thing, but never tried it. There is a product called Eye Envy that works pretty well. I will find a link for it.

Also, if you try to clean the eye area everyday it does help a lot.Try not to let that red gunk get on any other hair. I have also heard only letting them drink bottled, distilled water. I have tried it 
all but never really stayed on anything. I wasnt dedicated enough.

http://www.eyeenvy.com/


----------



## cjxxBuster (Jan 1, 2007)

i have also done alot of reading up on this subject, i have heard about parsley, and vinager in the water. i use a product called angles glow, this is a powder sprinkled into the food daily, and works from within, it is fantastic and really works well, it does take time but i have been using it daily for about 2 months and the staining has almost gone.http://www.angelsglow.com/


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I didn't realize that the tear stains could be caused by yeast! So, since Oreo's food does not contain any beets and he drinks filtered water, I decided to try the Bio K. I take it daily and every other day, I let him clean out the bottle. Well, I must say, his eyes are clearing after about a week of doing this. So now, I am using the diamond eye to clear the red staining  I love when things work out by fluke


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My problem is that my girls cannot have anything other than their prescribed food, so any additives could be a problem for them. When I cook with parsley, I have tried to give them a piece for their breath (it works on us humans) but they will not eat it. My girls also drink only distilled water - sooo I am stumped as to why Lily is getting the stains again. I guess I have to try a topical treatment


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have been very lucky with Kodi. Even though he is a very light color, he doesn't have tear staining. And he doesn't have a very good diet, even though I add vitamins, etc. to his food. 

When I first saw pics of Shelby, I thought her face was brown, but it was tear staining. Her eyes tear alot more than Kodi's. But with a little cleaning and grooming, her staining has cleared up a bit. It's also a little harder to see because of her black coat.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Bio K is an acidophilus supplement that is made of yogurt or soy. It is such a small bottle only 98ml and as humans you drink 1/2 - 1 bottle per day to supplement. I started on it myself as I am doing a detox, and figured is some of the reddish tear stain could be caused by yeast then if it works for us, why not dogs? As he is so little, I just let him clean up the bottle after I have finished it off. It has worked for him and now his tearing is clear. He still tears, his hair is getting in his eyes and it isn't long enough to clip, but at least the tears aren't red anymore. Now I am just focusing on cleaning the stains he has now with the diamond eye. I am sure it will clear up with time


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

My vet offered amoxicillan, but I hate to give anti-biotics just for the staining. I wish I could find a healthy solution like that.
Beverly


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Um, I buy it here in Canada at my local Superstore, but I am sure you can call around to healthfood stores, they should carry it. Here is the link:

www.biokplus.com


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

*those ugly and annoying tear stains*

Parker has had terrible tear staining- 
I have also become an expert on trying everything and doing lots of research. First, check to make sure you dog does not have an ear infection. It is just that this aggravates the problem of tear production.
Check the food to see that it does not have coloring or dye in it.
Teething also increases the production of the tears that seems to make it worse as well.
I have used Angels Eyes which is a powder that I mix into some mushed liver treats. It is amazing to see the difference over about 1 month. The powder does taste bitter, so if your dog refuses once, do not give up. Keep trying- Parker seemed to acquire a taste for it and looks forward to it now. (of course mixed with his liver treat)
I also use Eye Envy to clean the area- they are little pads that you soak in liquid, and then use this white powder after the area is as clean as you can get it. Eventually, it does get better- we are not at the perfectly clear stage, but I wil try to post before and after pictures so you can see the difference. The area was black and gunkey looking besides the red staining. (And Parker is white)Some of the staining on the whiskers will eventually be cut off with the next haircut. Nobody seemed to take me seriously when I said that it so unsightly and that that guk accululation can't be feeling good either!
Goog Luck and let us know how it is going!


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

Just my 2 bits, from what I started trying last week. Our white Minka (8 months old) didn't have the worst case, (and worse from one eye than the other), but after seeing pictures and reading, I was then always noticing it and wishing gone.

I also started the AngelEyes about 10 days ago. Mentioned in luchetel post. ("AngelsGlow" might be similar?) Someone mentioned "2 months", but I see within just 1 week, with the same amount of manual eye cleaning, it appears to be way better; nearly gone already? Maybe I'll update later.

At their website, www.angelseyesonline.com, you can see lots of photos with testimonials. Some others also said effect within a week. It's kind of spendy, but will try cutting back later; or try additional other supplement. I don't REALLY know how good this stuff is for a dog and wasn't anticipating having to give it for the next 15 years; oh well. We also switched to filtered water, since we always have a pitcher on our counter anyway -- one of those common Brita filters.

I sprinkle it on smallish amount of her kibble for her morning meal and add warm water to make a gravy -- wetting it so that she doesn't scatter the powder out on the floor -- and exclaim to her what good meal it is. She's been gobbing it up right from the start, although I'm guessing it's the warm gravy instead of dry kibble that pleases her.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I would love to try the angel eyes on Lily, as she has been stain free for 3 years and all of a sudden starting again. Her ears are clear and she is healthy and on the same food - so who knows. My question is that she cannot break down minerals in food, so is on special vet SO diet. She cannot have people food, or any treats. Would this Angel Eyes something I should try or stay far away from it? What is in it?
Laurie


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd be interested in hearing about the Tylan. I think I saw it somewhere but wasn't sure if I trusted the source versus getting the AngelsEyes. Antibiotic doesn't really sound great for long term use?... but I don't know how it compares to human antibiotics; and on the other hand, if the red color is due to yeast/bacteria, preferable not to have that. 

As whitB mentioned, I may try a healthy probiotic too.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

My Oreo is not tearing with those red stains anymore - I guess it was yeast. I have heard that you can give them plain yogurt as well - not as costly either  I just focus on keeping the eye area clean on a daily basis, but I am happy he does not get that reddish brown staining anymore. I am all for natural, for myself and my family. I figured why not try it out, Acidophilus and bifidius (sp?) in small quantities never hurt anyone, as a matter of fact it helps our digestive system, so why not in dogs. That's my 2 cents and the good thing about it is I used it for about 2 weeks and every other day  If he gets it again I know what to do now.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

This link on the forum had some more info about eye staining. The maltese site I listed gave natural remedies.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=281&highlight=staining


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I was just re-reading all the advice on this post---Jasper, had awful, really bad red/brown eye stains when we got him- he was eating purina one, due to his finickyness and also wanting only the best for my boy- I switched to a (well, many different) higher end kibbles and even raw(cooked) the finickyness went on but the tear stains cleared up. Along comes Cash, eating purina pro plan-- Jasper it seems will eat what ever the puppy eats- I'm very happy, one food for both and "he's eating!" but now one month later- his eye stains have returned  not sure what I will do- I am happy he is eating, and I don't want to start switching kibbles and make Cash finicky, but boy I hate those red tear stains...


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I also heard that you can give 1/2 regular strength Tums twice a day and it should help with time. It changes the acidity of the tears and makes them run clear. I imagine that it would take at least 2 to 3 weeks to see results.


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Dear Missy_Frederick

I so understand what you are saying about making life easier feeding both the same food- and oh how I hated those awful uchy tear stains.

Two thoughts- first- is there any dye in the purina chow. That is a "no- no"-in any case. (at least for those nuts like me that try to keep things as pure as possible for the family- most of the time. The kibble we use is "Nutro Natural Choice Lamb Meal and Rice Formula". It is only good for up to a one year old, but I am sre they have a forumla for after that.

I would start by giving a tablespoon of plain yogurt to Jasper each day- It certainly can't hurt, and I am finding that it is keeping the tear stains to an acceptable minimum for Parker. The improvement from where we started is incredible. I use Greek yogurt because it not only tastes better but has a different pro-biotic then say Dannnon or Stonyfield- but if you can't find it any yogurt that has live bacteria will probably do. I had begun my "attack" on the stains with "Angels Eyes" which really started us off clearing it up (it contains a "natural"(?) antibiotic- the theory being that the staining is caused by a yeast infection. After 3 months, I decided to switch to the yogurt and it has improved even more. Also, make sure that the hair is trimmed near the eyes so that it does not irritate the eys which then causes more tears which then gets stained by the production of yeast in the tears.

So, this is a lot of info- but it seems like Jasper is at least in part reacting to something in the food that is triggering this off.
If you are not up to doing the food switch at this time, try cleaning the area very well every night (I use "Eye Envy" a combo they have with a powder that you apply after the cleaning) and give Jasper the yogurt . It does take awhile, be patient.
Good Luck!
Lynn U


----------



## Al Henderson (Dec 16, 2006)

Guess i should of thought and mentioned this sooner, when I first brought Derian home he had tear stains. I caught my 14 year old filling his water bowl up with tap water instead of filling it up with spring water we have delivered to our home in 5 gallon jugs which is placed on a portable cooler. For about the first month he had a reddish tear stain on his white near the muzzle.

After telling my kids to make sure they use the spring water as I suspected it could be the PH of the tap water causing this, I noticed his tear stains have vanished while utilizing the bottled spring water.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I thought the same thing at one point, but my guys are on distilled water all the time, and Lily got her stains back! She had then as a puppy, then was fine for about 1 1/2 years, and now she is staining again. No change in food or water - strange


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

It's better for them to have distilled or filtered water over tap water?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think it depends on their diets. My guys get distilled as one of them has had problems breaking down minerals & getting bladder crystals. She (and her siblings) are on a special food you can only get at the vets and they get distilled water. I think a lot depends on your tap water too. Your vet would be best to tell you which is best for you.


----------



## SusanNorm (Mar 12, 2007)

I have been using the Angel Eyes for 3 weeks now and his tear staining is going away!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

What exactly is Angel Eyes? I've heard of it but never talked to anyone about it! Thanks! Vicki


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I guess we've been lucky adding the parsley seems to be working.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I've been using these lil pads from petsmart that clear up tear stains. If I use one every night his staining looks a lot better and because of his color, what is there looks like his coloring, unless you let it get bad..then it looks wet.. he's teething and he's got a cold right now, so he's been tearing a lot..


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*Tearing*

I found this interesting webpage on Tearing. Seems pretty indepth!

http://www.happy-havanese.com/tearstaining.htm


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Freeway1976,
Thank you for sharing that site. It has alot of good information. I have a white dog and I have not had any of the tearstaining. I have read up on it just in cause I ever have a problem with it. He is almost 8 months old now.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

How lucky for you Lynn. We are fighting the staining with Angel Eyes and yogurt. I'm hoping that when the Angel Eyes is gone that the yogurt will work on it's own. Izzy has a lot of tearing and her muzzle is almost always wet. It smells too. Does anyone have any ideas on how to freshen up their faces between baths?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*Tearing*

I just posted a link 2 msg's up about the wetness and smell. Seems like a yeast infection according to the website. Maybe take him to the vet and get him checked out?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Ryan is that your new baby? "Mango"


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

omg paige..that new pic of Nigel..I had to do a double take cause I thought it was capote!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm editing my post to make it look as if I said that all along.  


...There..all Better...haha


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Could someone tell me what Angel eye's is?? thanks!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Vicki,

Here's a link to the product and everything you need to know about it.

http://www.angelseyesonline.com/


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Angel Eyes contains tylosin (also known as tylan) which is an antibiotic. 

If your vet thinks you need an antibiotic, I would think he would sell/recommend it to you under the name of Tylan, for a lot less cost.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

*Yeah! thats mango*

Hi Debbie..

Yes, this is Mango! He is 3wks old in that picture which was taken yesterday.
That should be the puppy we get..if he is to hyper or alpha like we might wait for another.. but that should be him.. 6-7 more weeks till he comes home! Cant wait!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awwww, that is so cute  Waiting is the hardest part - I totally remember


----------



## jmbell (May 4, 2007)

*Tear Staining*

Chipper needs to be on a slightly lower protein diet. Angel Eyes has a 67% protein content -- obviously because of the liver. Do you think tthe amount sprinkled on her food would be little enough that it'd not cause any problems?

Her eye staining goes from little to lots. All physical problems have been eliminated; perhaps genetics do rule  I'd like to find something that works pretty consistently--maybe this product would do the trick.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

What about yoguart?


----------



## jmbell (May 4, 2007)

I've thought about it but not tried it. Have read about it a couple of times in this forum and others. Can't hurt! Thanks.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I've been feeding Dusty yogurt. It may be helping a little but her tear stains aren't vanishing and she still tears. I think the cause is mostly hair in her eyes. We're trying to be patient and let her hair grow. I haven't tried Eye Envy or Angel Eyes or any of those. The best help for the tear staining for us has been cleaning the eye area every day. I read somewhere to use contact solution for people. It's the three-in-one store brand I believe. I don't put it in her eyes, just on a cotton ball on the tear stained area and it cleans well and is much less expensive than the dog eye wash. Cleaning every day makes a difference. Also I've tried rubbing a little mineral oil on the hair that stains each day so the tears won't stick so much.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Parsley flakes sprinkled on Oliver's food and washing his face really helps alot.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I started using Tylan powder (the active ingredient in Angel's Eyes and Angel's Glow) in January and after 3 months, my Hav's muzzle staining was virtually gone. (He has not had a problem with tear staining). It's strange, but until the full 3 months was over, I wasn't really sure if it was helping or not. Someone on the big boards mentioned the red/brown staining may be caused by red yeast and recommended Tylan. I used 1/32nd of a teaspoon each day, mixed in a dab of peanut butter because it is very bitter. I now give it to him 2x/week. I asked my vet about it and she thought at this very low dosage, it shouldn't cause any problems. I may take him off of it completely soon and see if the staining comes back. I was initially hesitant about using antibiotics, but decided to after trying many topical products and home remedies that didn't work at all.


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Jane-
Where do you get Tylan powder? I used Angels Eyes and after about a month the staining improved tremendously. I cut down, then stopped- and started using Greek Yogurt which has live acidophilous- And actually has become a very popular item in my markets. Unfortunately, I stopped everything for awhile and it is back. So I am back to the Angels Eyes- I use 
1 tsp mixed with a treat-Parker does no seem to mind the bitter taste. 
The tear staining probably annoys me more than him- I wash it everyday- but the only way I have been able to get rid of it is with the Angels Eyes.

I have done every other thing one can think of- bottled water, no food with dye in it, hair trimmed so that it is not in the eye......

I can't wait till it goes away again- so unsightly and gunky!
Lynn


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Lynn:

I ordered my Tylan powder from valleyvet.com. It comes in a plastic jar, maybe 4" high, but the powder only fills maybe half the jar. Still, it is plenty and will last you a long time. I split it 3-ways with other Hav friends and I still have a lot left! I think the Angel's Eyes includes the Tylan with something more palatable; the plain Tylan I think is very bitter. 

My dog's staining was getting so dark and so noticeable that people started asking me why his mouth was so brown (ick!) But you can see from the photo on the left that his muzzle is back to white again!  His brother's owner has been using it on her Hav (cream colored) for eye staining and she also told me it is working well. Good luck!

Jane


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jane, thanks for the tip- I just ordered the tylan powder for Jasper. How did you come up with the amount to give you pup- how much does your Hav weigh?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Missy:

The gal I heard about the Tylan from on the big Hav boards said she just used a tiny amount - much less than 1/8 tsp, so I just decided to try a quarter of that (so, 1/32nd of a tsp). I figured if I didn't see any difference after a month, I could always increase the dosage. I would like to give him the smallest amount necessary to be effective, whatever that is  I used it every day for 3 months, then went to every other day for a month, now I'm down to 2x/week. He also had red/brown staining on the hair between his front pads (in addition to the muzzle) and that disappeared completely too.
My Hav, Lincoln (in the photo to the left) is a hefty 18 pounds - he's a long and tall big boy 

Jane


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jane, thanks fo the info. Lincoln is striking. My boys are also on the big side. Jasper(my whitish dog) is 15 lbs and Cash at 7 months is already 14. I think he may be 17 or 18 when he is done.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I gave Gucci about a pinch a day for 2 weeks and it cleared up, and it hasn't came back!!!! The Angel Eyes works GREAT!

Kara


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i started using a product called Angle eyes, recommended by my breeder and it's amazing! i had to clean my pups eyes 4x a day, the goop had stained his pretty white fur, it was awful but this product, what can i say.
i only use half of what they recommend based on their weight and used it every other day for a month. I now use it twice a week because we are in the summer months. once a week during the winter. it's a beef based product, my pup has beef allergies, they were able to make a batch with chicken. i tried EVERYTHING out there and this stuff is the best. their website is angleeyesonline.com. hope this helps!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Missy:

Thanks! I love the action shots of Jasper and Cash  I love my big Hav - he's an armful to hug and squeeze! My puppy is a little smaller - he's about 11.5 pounds now at 6 1/2 months. 

Jane


----------



## jmbell (May 4, 2007)

*Tear staining*

I may just have to try the Tylan powder. I have not wanted to do anything systemically but, parsley, changing food, Eye Envy, washing daily -- nothing seems to do it. I know it bothers me and I know Chipper could care less. Maybe I should just let it go but think I'll give it a try. :frusty:


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i felt the same way until i realized the stains took away from his beautiful face. i only use half of what they recommend and 2x a week now that it is summer. i used it every other day for the first month and then cut back. it really works and i think it's worth it. i also tried the yogurt route but that didn't seem to do anything.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I also tried natural methods and changing foods, but the Angel Eyes cleared it up and it hasn't came back. Its been awhile since I've had to give her any too.

She still has some eye discharge occasionally, but its clear and easy to wash off.

I bought mine on Amazon, that's the cheapest I found it.

Kara


----------



## jmbell (May 4, 2007)

*Tear staining*

Thanks for all the input. Appreciate it. I just put in an order for Angel Eyes and we'll see how that goes.

Jo Ann


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I have been giving Jasper the Tylan now (less than 1/4 of 1/8 of a tsp) for 2 weeks now mixed with some peanut butter (cash gets the PB too but no tylan) Amazing- but he no longer has red gunk in the corner of his eyes. But the real amazing thing is he seems happier, more active and less aloof. He comes up more to have his head scratched.... And, I took him to have his nails clipped and he only squealed a little on the last nail (this is a dog that professionals have a hard time with) 

Could he have a had a low grade bacterial thing since I've had him that made him ultra sensitive and the Tylan cleared it up? 

So those of you that have used it--- Do you use it for 3 months every day and then every other day and then twice a week? And for how long do you do the 2 times a week. Is it possible that it could clear it up and not come back?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Missy:

I used the Tylan every day for 3 months, then went to every other day (for about a month), and have been using it 2x/week (for a couple of months now). I'm not sure how long to continue. I emailed Doc offline awhile back and she thought the staining problems would come back eventually if the Tylan is discontinued. I haven't decided what to do yet...

Jane


----------



## JimMontana (Feb 18, 2007)

In reply, feedback 4 months later. I posted in this thread back in Feb. I gave AngelsEyes to Minka daily for 1 month, then stopped completely. It had cleared up all the staining. I was prepared that if it returned, I might start it up again. I stopped completely because we left then on a long trip and it was easier to stop cold turkey rather than tapering off.

She still has some eye tearing but none of the reddish staining: that has not returned.

We also switched to filtered water, since we always have a pitcher on our counter anyway -- one of those common Brita filters.

As for how we fed it, she's not at all finicky but first I tried mixing a little with yogurt or peanut butter, but it ended up easier... here's what i wrote before:
_I sprinkle it on smallish amount of her kibble for her morning meal and add warm water to make a gravy -- wetting it so that she doesn't scatter the powder out on the floor -- and exclaim to her what good meal it is. She's been gobbing it up right from the start, although I'm guessing it's the warm gravy instead of dry kibble that pleases her._


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

I read a little about AngelEyes but was a little sceptic. Thanks for telling us about your experience. I hope it will get soon to Europe, or I'll order it directly in the US. Thanks so much, again!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I ordered Angels' Eyes yesterday from Amazon.com. I'll kept you posted on results.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just started the girls onAngel Eyes a week ago - so no real results yet butf it is very expensive I thought!! Hope it works, but not sure I will continue with it once this bottle is gone. 
Laurie


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I ordered a powder, I thought. With the dosage, it should last several months, right? $59 + on Amazon. Is yours a liquid?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Mine is a powder & spent 70+ on the bottle. But I am giving it to two dogs so it seems to be going fast!! I hope it works.
Laurie


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I hope so too.


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi !
I started researching Tear Staining in about December when I posted my first plea for help. The Angels Eyes definitely works- Parker had it so bad it was too ugly for words. I desperately tried to find a cure, and then found Angels Eyes and decided to give it a try. In about 2-3 months, it was gone. I then used Greek yogurt ,which has become popular in my area of late, and it seemed to keep the yeast infection from returning without using Angels Eyes. Parkers eyes were red stained, and so was his beard. When it finally disappeared, I stopped everything for awhile, probably benign neglect, and the tear staining returned in May. So Parker is again on Angels Eyes, and this time I will taper it down instead of just stopping. So yes, it does come back- though the secondtime around I caught it before it got real bad, and it went away quicker. So in answer to your question about does it come back, the answer is , it can.
But I will not let it get very bad anymore.
Good luck with the Angels Eyes- and yes it is expensive, but well worth it, in my opinion.
Lynn


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Izzy's staining disappeared with Angel Eyes. I used the whole bottle (maybe three months), and now I only give her yogurt. So far, the staining hasn't returned, but she still has "runny eyes" which does have an odor. I'm not sure how to get rid of that.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I am Happy to report that Radar so far has no tear staining of any kind. He get's the gunk in his eyes and I'm not sure what that's from but it comes out with some warm water and a tissue. Radar's Really Good about being still when we are pulling the gunk out and then he's as good as new afterwards. Hopefully is stays that way. 

We give him really cold water in his bowl and sometimes it's Natural Spring Water (Costco Brand). He was the one Hav in the whole litter with little or no visible tear staining accoring to the Breeder so I guess we got lucky that way especially with a Cream Male. Fingers Crossed....:whoo: 

Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I read on this post about Yogurt being good for the Hav's!! What kind of Yogurt??? The regular kind or does it have to be a special diet like a probiotic of somekind? I would like to try it out but I wouldn't want to give Radar any kind of yogurt that had a toxic fruit or ingredient that he couldn't have that would make him sick.

Thanks

Derek


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Derek, I've been giving Izzy the Activa, but any brand with the active cultures would work. We live in a more rural area, so my choices are limited. I give her about a tablespoon a day and so far, we don't have any staining. She also gets filtered water and solid gold food without any dyes. Hope this helps....


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i used angle eyes to clean up his eyes and face, he's on maintenance but i also microwave his dry food for about 10-15 second. the vet suggested this, she says it helps nuke the food mites that are in their food that can cause these problems. so far so good.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Very good I will try the Activa with Radar, Thanks.... We don't have any of the severe tear staining problems that other Cream Males have which tend to show up more because of the light colours so I feel fortunate for that. We have a multitude of Yogurts down here but I will try the Activa for a bit and see what happens. I'm sure that even if it wasn't used for his very minor teat stains that it would be good for him anyway.

Thanks....eace: 

Derek


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Judy A said:


> Hi Derek, I've been giving Izzy the Activa, but any brand with the active cultures would work. We live in a more rural area, so my choices are limited. I give her about a tablespoon a day and so far, we don't have any staining. She also gets filtered water and solid gold food without any dyes. Hope this helps....


Are Izzy's eyes still stain free?
What "flavor" food?
Sally


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Are you talking about the Solid Gold? If so, I've been giving her the puppy food hundchen flocken with lamb meat. The yogurt is either peach or strawberry....I don't know if I'm supposed to use the yogurt with fruit, but it hasn't seemed to bother her. She still doesn't have staining, so something is working!!
Judy


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Judy A said:


> Are you talking about the Solid Gold? If so, I've been giving her the puppy food hundchen flocken with lamb meat. The yogurt is either peach or strawberry....I don't know if I'm supposed to use the yogurt with fruit, but it hasn't seemed to bother her. She still doesn't have staining, so something is working!!
> Judy


I was talking about the Solid Gold. Oliver had a lot of staining with that hundchen flocken one. 
Thankfully he doesn't have it now and I hope it won't come back.
Sally


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

What do you feed him?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Judy A said:


> What do you feed him?


by nature Organics.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am using Angel Eyes now and have been for the last 3-4 weeks but dont see a real big change in Lily's staining, BUT it has gotten rid of Lexi's bad breath!! I guess it is worth something then!! Very expensive though, especially for more than 1 dog. Wonder if Activa would help Lexi's breath. How much do you give them?
Laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurie, I have been using the Tylan (cheaper than the angel glow) now for about a month. Jasper had just been trimmed into a puppy cut and no rust staining has come back- he is still tearing but it is clear to gray and not the gunky orange- Where the fur was not trimmed on his face it is still stained but that has to grow out. I got mine from where Jane suggested valleyvet.com
you just use 1/4 of an 1/8 tsp so I suspect it will last me quite a while.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurie,
I give Izzy about a TBS a day. She eats it first, then her Solid Gold. I tried the vanilla, but she didn't eat that. Like I said, I'm not sure if giving her the yogurt with fruit is OK or not.....but so far, she seems fine with it.
Judy


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Judy,

I am going to try Activia fruit flavored yogurt, as a greek style or any other unflavored yogurt with live cultures Bugsy just wouldn't touch. 

I was all ready to order Angel Eyes and asked my vet about it and he wasn't too thrilled with the idea of giving it even in very small doses. Maybe next time I have an office visit with any of my animals I will just print out the actual list of ingredients from the website and see what he says then. For now I am not buying any.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Maybe someone can explain something to me. On the Angel's Eyes bottle, the ingredients are 100% Beef Liver, "Tylosin as tartrate." On MyHealth site neither word is there, Tylosin or tratrate anyone know what this is? After 2 weeks Smarty's eyes are clear and dry. Why not feed small amount of beef liver a day, would it do the some thing?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Sandi:

The beef liver in the Angels Eyes is not the active ingredient. The Tylan powder (aka Tylosin) is the active ingredient which works to clear up the staining. It is very bitter though, which is probably why they mix the Tylan with the beef liver to make it more palatable for the dog. 

Jane


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Question:

Does the Angel Eyes make tearing stop? Or does it prevent the hair under their eyes from turning color? Or both?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

For us, it just made the tearing "stains" stop. She will still tear clear tears, but that is MY fault because I cut around her eyes a few months back and now it is growing out and irritating her eyes. What a mistake that was! 

I can't wait til its grown out and no longer bothersome to her. I'm hoping she won't tear at all. If that doesnt' stop the problem, I'll have to consider an allergy related cause.

Kara


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Not sure what made the tearing stop, but it has with in the last week. For a while her face was wet all the time.

another question: teething, she has lost her front teeth and her new teeth are coming in. Which teeth was everyone talking about having pulled.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Havee is in the process of loosing his canine's--right now he has both canines--baby and permanent on his upper jaw. He's lost all the front incisors upper and lower--those are lost first. 

He's also loosing some baby molars. 

The vet's will check the baby teeth during neutering and remove any that are loosening to make room for the perm teeth while they are under anesthesia. 

I know that Havee's been having a bit of a problem chewing hard treats while his baby molars are loose. He's been eating with less enthusiasm lately and I think that's why.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

How old is Havee? Smarty is 5 months. I hope she does not have to have any teeth pulled as we have no reason to put her under anesthesia.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Havee will be 6 mos on saturday. So he's right in the middle of teething.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

SMARTY said:


> Maybe someone can explain something to me. On the Angel's Eyes bottle, the ingredients are 100% Beef Liver, "Tylosin as tartrate." On MyHealth site neither word is there, Tylosin or tratrate anyone know what this is? After 2 weeks Smarty's eyes are clear and dry. Why not feed small amount of beef liver a day, would it do the some thing?


Tylosin is the antibiotic and Tylan is the brand name. In the same way that Bayer is a brand name and aspirin is the product.

Does that help?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you Jane for posting this way back when(page 5 I believe).ound: Sorry I missed it!eace:


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Some havanese don't loose their canines, but to be honest I have not seen many that do not loose them on their own. If they have not come out by the time you have them fixed you can have them pulled at that time.


----------

